# Downtime today



## Chris (Sep 21, 2006)

Something hosed in the data array, should be fixed, let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 21, 2006)

Back up. Woo hoo!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup, seems to be back


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 21, 2006)

flying too, nice


----------



## Donnie (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank god. For a bit there, I actually had a life! Scarey.


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 21, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Thank god. For a bit there, I actually had a life! Scarey.


i know ... i actually got some practicing in


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 21, 2006)

I had to rearrange my drumset.


----------



## Michael (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks god! I can't start my day without a good ol' cup o' SS.org.


----------

